# [Lesson] Seven String Sweep Arpeggios Part I: Common Patterns



## Drew (Jan 20, 2006)

<div align="center">
<span style="color:red;font-weight:bold;">Seven String Sweep Arpeggio Patterns: Part 1</span> 
</div>

One of the biggest advantages a seven string guitar has over a six is its ability to cover a greater range in a given fretboard position, an advantage that is perhaps best shown by playing sweep arpeggios. The extended range of the seven string neck allows you to squeeze out a bit of extra intervallic space without moving around on the neck, which translates into speed. And speed, if nothing else, is fun. So, here are some fixed position seven string sweep patterns for the four primary chord types and their inversions. These are by no means definitive, so don't be afraid to experiment with other fingerings, but if seven string arpeggios are new to you (or if you're thinking about buying a seven but don't know what you could do with it that you couldn't do with a six), they're a great way to get your foot in the door, so to speak. 

<div align="center"><span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Major Arpeggios</span>
</div>
A Major arpeggio is composed of a chord's root, it's major third, and perfect fifth. Alternately, it can be thought of a minor third stacked on top of a major third. The first inversion has the third as the lowest note, while the second has the fifth degree as it's lowest note.

<div align="center">
<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Root Position</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/major-root.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">First Inversion</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/major-1st.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Second Inversion</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/major-2nd.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Minor Arpeggios</span>
</div>
A minor arpeggio is composed of a chord's root, minor third, and perfect fifth. Alternately, it can be seen as a major third stacked on top of a minor third; sort of an inverse of a major arpeggio. 

<div align="center">
<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Root Position</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/minor-root.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">First Inversion</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/minor-1st.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Second Inversion</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/minor-2nd.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Diminished Arpeggios</span>
</div>

A diminished arpeggio is composed of a minor third and a diminished (flatted) fifth, and can be understood as a minor third on top of another minor third. 

<div align="center">
<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Root Position</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/dim-root.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">First Inversion</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/dim-1st.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Second Inversion</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/dim-2nd.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Augmented Arpeggios</span>
</div>

An augmented arpeggio is composed of the root, major third, and raised (augmented) fifth. Alternately, it can be seen as two stacked major thirds. As this divides the octave evenly in three parts, the resulting arpeggio patterns are parallel: to invert this pattern over it's next scale degree, shift it up four frets along the neck without changing the fingerings. 

<div align="center">
<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Augmented Arpeggios</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/aug.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Practice Suggestions</span></div>

In order to execute a sweep arpeggio cleanly, two things must occur. First, your fretting hand must fret every note on the fretboard at exactly the right moment and only at the right moment, and second, they must be connected by a single smooth, flowing pickstroke. In light of this, one of the best peices of advice for practicing arpeggio forms (especially unfamiliar ones) was to practice arpeggios with a straight alternate-picking motion to get the fretting component down. So, start your metronome at an easy pace and give these a go, picking rather than sweeping. It's great for your picking technique and will really help you get your note articulation down. 

Also, i like to break these down into note groupings that I loop, while practicing. Rather than sweeping across all seven strings, try sweeping four or five notes at a time. This is surprisingly hard on your fretting hand, and forces you to keep your pickign hand rhythmically tight. 

<div align="center">
<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Four-Note Groupings</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/4ng1.jpg">

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/4ng1.jpg">

<span style="colorrange;font-weight:bold;">Five-Note Groupings</span>

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/5ng1.jpg">

<img border="0" src="http://www.sevenstring.org/lessons/7ss/7ss/5ng1.jpg">
</div>

Give these a try. Once again, none of these patterns are set in stone, but rather are just one of many possible ways of arranging seven string sweeps on the neck. They're generally ways that I personally find are comfortable, but if you find a way you prefer, then by all means, use that. And remember, focus on note articulation and rhythmic accuracy while practicing these. Enjoy!

(see part II here to put these shapes to work)


----------



## Michael (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice lesson, very useful.


----------



## Mark. A (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm going to have go over these, they look really good.


----------



## NecroSamist (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, thanks a lot for that lesson. I'm still trying to get my sweeping perfected on a 6, haha. This is EXACTLY what i've been looking for!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 3, 2006)

I made a Guitar Pro file with all of these arpeggios in it. These killer for practicing. 
This link will expire in 7 days, so if someone wants to they can host it. Its only like 1kb.


----------



## kmanick (Dec 5, 2006)

thanks for that Ryan
these are always cool to get the fingers moving.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 5, 2006)

Np man. It Drew's brainpower though ;D I wont usurp his thunder.

Yah GP is totally awesome. Plus i can set the tempo at like negative 120 where i need it in the beginning haha.


----------



## Stretchnutz (Mar 11, 2007)

Drew, man you do some great lessons!!!


----------



## olsonuf (Oct 4, 2007)

That's an excellent lesson, definitely very helpful.

I hadn't thought of that approach to the root position for major and minor (I am going to have to add these shapes to my left hand's vocabulary as well now ); I normally have two notes on the 5th string rather than on the 6th string, like this:

Major (root position):
|----------------------9--12---------------------------|
|-------------------10---------------------------------|
|----------------9-------------------------------------|
|-------------11---------------------------------------|
|-------7--12------------------------------------------|
|----9-------------------------------------------------|
|-10---------------------------------------------------|



Minor (root position):
|----------------------8--12---------------------------|
|-------------------10---------------------------------|
|----------------9-------------------------------------|
|-------------10---------------------------------------|
|-------7--12------------------------------------------|
|----8-------------------------------------------------|
|-10---------------------------------------------------|


----------



## Bound (Jan 13, 2008)

very helpfull, thank you.


----------



## amonb (Jan 13, 2008)

Cheers Drew!


----------



## Michael (Jan 13, 2008)

Still loving these Drew. So different from the usual shapes I use. It's a nice change 

I've just been elaborating on one of the shapes here and came up with a cool exercise. It extends on some of those four note groupings starting with that first A Major one and then moving up the arpeggio in diatonic 3rds. Or, playing the diatonic triads of each note in the A Major triad.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------9------------9---------
--------------------------------------------11--------------11----------6-9---9-6----6-9---9-6----
----------12---------------12---------7-11----11-7----7-11----11-7--7------------7------------7--
-----9-12----12-9----9-12----12-9--9---------------9----------------------------------------------
--10--------------10--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jan 14, 2008)

Would that note (10th fret, 7th string) be the root note? which is an A?


----------



## mEtAlORc (Apr 4, 2008)

does anyone still have the gp file for this? please and thank you


----------



## Selknam (Apr 13, 2008)

two things: I also want the gp files . And I can host em indefinately as well in a server. Another thing. Noob question as I never tried sweeping before:

As I understand, u just "sweep" the pick up and downwards while freting but, what hapens when there are two notes on a string?, do u hammer the second one and stop the sweep til u gotta play the next string?


----------



## CyanideChris (Apr 28, 2008)

Great lesson, mastering these will be tough!
Does anyone still have that guitar pro file?
I'd be greatful if it could be hosted again


----------



## malice (Oct 19, 2008)

I created a Guitar Pro file with Drew's arpeggios ages ago. In the absence of Ryan's original file, I have attached mine this post. Hopefully it will be of some use to you all 

It's written with Gutar Pro 5.2 so older versions of the program might have trouble with it.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 19, 2008)

Jupp GP5 can't open it. Agh, updating, again...


----------



## andreeee (Oct 19, 2008)

You can export it as gp4 format and maybe even 3 I think for the people who dont have 5.2


----------



## malice (Oct 20, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> Jupp GP5 can't open it. Agh, updating, again...





andreeee said:


> You can export it as gp4 format and maybe even 3 I think for the people who dont have 5.2


I don't think there's an option to export to GP3 from GP5.2 (at least I can't find it!). I have attached a GP4 version to this post.

It might be stating the obvious but the files I have uploaded are ZIP files that contain the Guitar Pro file. You have to extract the Guitar Pro file before opening. If you try to load the ZIP file directly into Guitar Pro, it won't work.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 24, 2008)

I's alive!!! Excellent, thnx so much, malice!


----------



## daveycrockett (Jun 1, 2009)

very nice thanx


----------



## jymellis (Jun 1, 2009)

Selknam said:


> two things: I also want the gp files . And I can host em indefinately as well in a server. Another thing. Noob question as I never tried sweeping before:
> 
> As I understand, u just "sweep" the pick up and downwards while freting but, what hapens when there are two notes on a string?, do u hammer the second one and stop the sweep til u gotta play the next string?



i have the same question obaout the "2 notes on one string" any help, PLEASE!!!!


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Jun 6, 2009)

either: A) hammer-on/pull-off, or B) pick in the opposite direction. when first learning a new sweep shape, i preffer to pick the 2nd note, as it helps with timing, but after a while i'll start to hammer/pull.


D U D D D D U D U U U U

|----------------12-17-12-------------|----------------12-17p12----------------|
|-------------13----------13----------|-------------13----------13-------------|
|----------14----------------14-------|----------14----------------14----------|
|-------14----------------------14----|-------14----------------------14-------|
|-12-15----------------------------15-|-12h15----------------------------15----|
|-------------------------------------|----------------------------------------|
|-------------------------------------|----------------------------------------|


----------



## Shortguy109 (Jun 13, 2009)

You know if you have problems opening new guitar pro files you could just download TuxGuitar for free  it opens guitar pro files


----------



## signalgrey (Jul 28, 2009)

never done these kinds of things. 

imma give em a shot.


----------



## blackseeds (Nov 28, 2009)

hey dude can you send me the guitar pro file for these?


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks so much Drew! I've been playing for 17 years and I've yet to tackle sweeps and this helps tremendously! You're breakdowns into the smaller string grouping makes it remarkably similar to arpeggio-groupings I've played for years and is helping get a grasp on the technique involved in turning it into a sweep. Can't wait to work on this more when I get home!

You sir, fsckn rock!


----------



## BHuard75 (Jan 11, 2013)

Good lesson


----------

